# quikrete high n' dry?



## lobibaby (Aug 5, 2011)

hi, wanting to try my hand at making a 3d background for my 140 gallon. I want to be able to use concrete, but have come across a million issues when it comes to sealants etc. 
I stumbled across this product made by quikrete called high n' dry, which uses some sort of crystallization process to seal the concrete, and it claims to be safe for ponds.

Quikrete | High 'n Dry 2.27kg | Home Depot Canada

has anyone heard of anyone using this product for a 3d background? would using it eliminate the ph issues? it sounds promising, but i will have to hunt for it in my area and would like to know if it would be worth my time to do so.


----------



## trioadastra (Sep 23, 2011)

What kind of issues have you come across? I was just about to do one myself, and from what I could gather, filling and rinsing about a dozen times takes care of the pH issue.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Use Drylok instead of concrete. Much better product to work with and no Ph issues or long cure times such as with concrete. You can tint it using concrete dyes. I used it to make a 3D background and it works great.

UGL - DRYLOK® Masonry - Masonry Waterproofer


----------

